# SONNY meets his COUSINS!



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't know where the heck you're from MISTER, but the WOMEN are in Charge here!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Geesh................She brought home ANOTHER ONE?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So funny!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm checking this out. It can't be another one can it?


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep, he's for real!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

This just might not be so bad. He actually wants to play with me!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

WOW-They serve that KITTY GOURMET STUFF here!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Gizzie, Can I live here with you guys? This place is GREAT!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't stop - post more! You are too funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

debo said:


> I don't know where the heck you're from MISTER, but the WOMEN are in Charge here!


Sonny looks like he is thinking "I like women who are in charge." :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Too cute!! I love your captions.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That first picture is way too funny


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, how cute :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

There's that cute Sonny again!! I can't stand it, he's just too adorable   **slips away with Sonny**

Those photos are hilarious!!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

How cute!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Well everyone is doing very well. Lilly is still acting a bit dejected, but she is ok. She is my one that it takes longer as she gets a bit jealous. First of all, Sonny, who is now named Eddie, was not responding to his new name. The woman that had him called him Eddie. From his first few days here he was so scared and didn't respond well to any of us. He didn't want to be held, hissed at me, etc. I decided maybe he didn't like having his name changed and I started calling him Eddie again. What a huge change in him! It was like he was a totally different cat! He is a joy to have around and he and Gizzie are best buddies. Even Garry who didn't want me to get him 3 weeks before we gave him to Sharla is really enjoying him. Actually we are both enjoying him too much. We are totally in love with him and his sweet little Eddie face and temperment. I don't think I can give this kitty away! garry keeps looking at me when I talk to him (Ed) and says don;t even think about it Deb. But I know HE WANTS to keep him too! I am afraid Giz will miss him so much and he will miss Giz too! WHAT TO DO. Look at these pics! They obviously love each other!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's after a morning of playing catch me if you can! They are so tired from running all over the place!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

How can I bear to let him go?


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Eddie and Gizzie love this bathroom!  they love playing in the Jacuzzi as well as looking out the windows up here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think it's possible to separate them now! Eddie will win over your husband. They always do!  What sweet babies they are!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Keep your fingers crossed for me ok? 
When we were at the vets the other day with Gizzie garry was telling Matt that he didn't like Eddie and he was hissy and growly. Matt said we shouldn't give Ed to my niece if he was like that. Sure enough we come home and Eddie comes running to greet us with Gizzie and we both melted! I got home from work tonight to a message from Matt that he has a little black kitty for Sharla that has been raised in a house with 5 kids and it's littermates. There are 2 left and they are 10 weeks old.......
Garry looked at me and rolled his eyes while we listened.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sweet  , I hope you get to keep him! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have to keep him. Seriously. Unanimous Cat Forum decision. No appeals. Get the other kitty for Sharla. Eddie is Gizzie's buddy. Cat Rule #47 - no breaking up buddies.

You knew the risks when you joined the Forum.

*You should have read the fine print.*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

marie73 said:


> You have to keep him. Seriously. Unanimous Cat Forum decision. No appeals. Get the other kitty for Sharla. Eddie is Gizzie's buddy. Cat Rule #47 - no breaking up buddies.
> 
> You knew the risks when you joined the Forum.
> 
> ...



I seriously have MULTIPLE CAT SYNDROME! Our vet says he can't believe how scared of cats I was a year ago and now as he puts it..........
I am outta control!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Now that is a bond! How cute is that???!!!!!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Well it's been decided!!!!! 



We are keeping him! Yippee!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You guys are tooooo funny! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

5 CATS! ARE WE NUTS OR WHAT?
You know how crazy I am for these little furbies? I bought a bird clock that on every hour instead of chiming it has bird calls! The kitties love the sound! Of course it's tacky as heck so I have it hidden out of sight! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We won't tell anyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

See? Cat Rule #47 can*NOT* be broken!

:yellbounce :jump :2kitties :2kitties :kittyturn 

I'm so very happy for you! And the buddies! :wiggle


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay, glad you're keeping him!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

debo said:


> 5 CATS! ARE WE NUTS OR WHAT?


I think you and my friend Grace are in competition...She had 4 cats and lost 2 of them this past spring/summer. So she goes to the shelter to get another one. Comes home with 2. Finds out a couple days later that there was a mix up at the shelter an one of the cats she brought home had a 'brother' that he had been brought in with, they had been together for 7 year...so she brings him home too. Up to 5... (all that was in like August)

She just called me last night....there was one guy at the shelter that had been there for 6 months and they were really despairing getting him a home. He had no personality and would just lay in a cat bed and not respond to people when they came in to visit. So....#6 goes home with softhearted Grace. She said the cool thing is that once she got him home he completely relaxed and has an awesome personality. He totally bonded with her husband and has become velcro kitty with him :lol:


----------

